# Homecooking question



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

We have been tightening our belts lately since I got layed off and I've been looking for healthy ways to reduce the amount of money we spend on meat for the dogs with out reducing quality. With 3 eating homecooked it adds up. 

I know that organ meats are good for the dogs and yesterday I found some chicken livers and hearts and gizzards at a very affordable price. I'd like to mix them in with ground chicken to keep the food from being too rich but I have no idea how to cook them. I brought just the chicken livers home to try.

So how do I cook the chicken livers?


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Aug 26 2009, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822455


> We have been tightening our belts lately since I got layed off and I've been looking for healthy ways to reduce the amount of money we spend on meat for the dogs with out reducing quality. With 3 eating homecooked it adds up.
> 
> I know that organ meats are good for the dogs and yesterday I found some chicken livers and hearts and gizzards at a very affordable price. I'd like to mix them in with ground chicken to keep the food from being too rich but I have no idea how to cook them. I brought just the chicken livers home to try.
> 
> So how do I cook the chicken livers?[/B]


leslie have no clue on home cooking but am very interested in finding a lot about it . .Annika has allergies which I believe she got from eating raw medallions . .she is now back on kibble (NB) eating only venison and sweet potatoes . . .am thinking if I cook all of their food it would be more healthy and hopefully completely get rid of her allergies . .she is on meds right now and her sctatching is under control but am thinking home cooking might completely get rid of the itch . . . :wub: again wishful thinking . . .


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Actually it's not wishfull thinking at all. Home cooking has helped alot of dogs with allergies and other illnesses. It depends on the dog and the allergy but if you can afford to do it and have the time it's some of the best food your dog can eat. Do you follow the homecooking threads on the forum?

This is a good thread about homecooking that was on SM - there is lots of good info.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46584

L


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I don't homecook for our fluffs but Napoleon's breeder does. I remembered her telling me that she uses chicken breast as well as chicken liver/gizzard. She'd cook the liver/gizzard the same way as the chicken breast (boil). Hope that helps.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If it were me, I'd saute it in a pan with organic butter or coconut oil. Both of them are great for dogs.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

OK so I sauteed them in a little olive oil and then turned the heat down and let them cook covered for another 20 minutes to make sure they were cooked through - then I put them in the food processor and added them to the ground chicken mixture they got this week. 

They were a hit - the dogs loved them. They were a little gross to deal with but it wasn't too bad so I'll be adding this into their regular diet. 

Hemi, Wedge and Izzy say "Dems good momma make a more a dose..."


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh man Leslie. I love my two I really really do. But if I tried to make them liver and gizzards, I'd be doing this![attachment=56271ukingicon.gif]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Aug 26 2009, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822561


> OK so I sauteed them in a little olive oil and then turned the heat down and let them cook covered for another 20 minutes to make sure they were cooked through - then I put them in the food processor and added them to the ground chicken mixture they got this week.
> 
> They were a hit - the dogs loved them. They were a little gross to deal with but it wasn't too bad so I'll be adding this into their regular diet.
> 
> Hemi, Wedge and Izzy say "Dems good momma make a more a dose..."[/B]


I coat the liver with a little flower and sautee in butter (olive oil is fine too) but don't cook them 20 minutes. This is a little bit long. But that's not why I answer your post. I want to warn you not to feed too much liver at one time because they might get the runs. I bet they were a hit. They love liver. Hearts and gizzards need more cooking time than liver. When I cook rabbit for us, Alex gets the liver, kidneys and heart. He loooooves it.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Aug 26 2009, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822649


> QUOTE (WoofLife @ Aug 26 2009, 04:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822561





> OK so I sauteed them in a little olive oil and then turned the heat down and let them cook covered for another 20 minutes to make sure they were cooked through - then I put them in the food processor and added them to the ground chicken mixture they got this week.
> 
> They were a hit - the dogs loved them. They were a little gross to deal with but it wasn't too bad so I'll be adding this into their regular diet.
> 
> Hemi, Wedge and Izzy say "Dems good momma make a more a dose..."[/B]


I coat the liver with a little flower and sautee in butter (olive oil is fine too) but don't cook them 20 minutes. This is a little bit long. But that's not why I answer your post. I want to warn you not to feed too much liver at one time because they might get the runs. I bet they were a hit. They love liver. Hearts and gizzards need more cooking time than liver. When I cook rabbit for us, Alex gets the liver, kidneys and heart. He loooooves it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

How long should I cook them for next time 10 min maybe 15...I have no idea. And how long for heart and gizzards?

I mixed them with ground chicken and vegtables so they made up about 25% of the whole mix.. I hope that's not too much I was trying to keep the whole batch from being too rich and upsetting tummys..so far they seem fine and it's been a few hours. I guess I'll know for sure by morning. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The liver is cooked in 5 to 10 minutes. Heart is a little ticker so could take 10 minutes. Cut in it to see if it's still bloody or not. I am not used to cook gizzards, but since you ground them anyway it does not matter if they are tender or not. My dog is strange. He does not like ground meat. We have to cut up everything in little pieces. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: cannot take him to McDonald, he does not like hamburgers.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Organ meats are great and filled with nutrients.  I don't think you should be cooking with olive oil, though. You should look into cooking with unrefined coconut oil, butter, or lard.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 28 2009, 02:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823347


> Organ meats are great and filled with nutrients.  I don't think you should be cooking with olive oil, though. You should look into cooking with unrefined coconut oil, butter, or lard. [/B]


why do you recommend butter or lard? i cook for Mia too so I am curious. Thanks!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Coconut oil, palm oil, butter, lard, tallow, poultry fats, fish oils, etc. are natural fats and oils, and are high in saturated fats. Contrary to popular belief, saturated fats are actually vital to our health. It's such a shame that the food and oil manufacturing industries have given saturated fats such a bad name in order to sell their products. Good fats and oils offer a plethora of health benefits; they enable the body to absorb nutrients more easily, and they provide the most efficient source of energy. When we consume carbohydrates (foods that are not considered fats or proteins), it's actually taxing on our bodies, as our bodies are forced to expend a lot of energy in order to properly digest and make use of the carbs. Good saturated fats, however, are released and absorbed directly into our bloodstream, which provides us with an efficient source of energy and nutrients. Saturated fats also draw out nutrients from the foods we eat, so it's important to consume this healthy fat with our meals. We also feel more satiated when we incorporate these fats and oils with our meals. Oh, and good fats and oils are stable and do not easily spoil.

These fats and oils are also loaded with nutrients. For an example, butter is high in vitamins A, D, E, K, trace minerals (manganese, chromium, zinc, selenium, iodine), etc. Lard is rich in vitamin D, which is essential to our immune system. Coconut oil and palm oil have awesome antifungal and antimicrobial properties, among a number of other health benefits. Good fats and oils also support the immune system, nourish the liver, and they most certainly do not cause atherosclerosis, contrary to what most advocate. I'm not sure if you're familiar with Weston A Price.org, but if you want to read more about good fats and oils, I'd recommend reading through the site. Here are some articles:

The Skinny on Fats
It's the Beef Scroll down to read about saturated fats.
Taking the Fear Out of Eating Fat

By the way, I should probably clarify that extra virgin olive oil is an _excellent_ oil, so long as you don't heat it, as heat oxidizes/damages it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 29 2009, 04:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823552


> Coconut oil, palm oil, butter, lard, tallow, poultry fats, fish oils, etc. are natural fats and oils, and are high in saturated fats. Contrary to popular belief, saturated fats are actually vital to our health. It's such a shame that the food and oil manufacturing industries have given saturated fats such a bad name in order to sell their products. Good fats and oils offer a plethora of health benefits; they enable the body to absorb nutrients more easily, and they provide the most efficient source of energy. When we consume carbohydrates (foods that are not considered fats or proteins), it's actually taxing on our bodies, as our bodies are forced to expend a lot of energy in order to properly digest and make use of the carbs. Good saturated fats, however, are released and absorbed directly into our bloodstream, which provides us with an efficient source of energy and nutrients. Saturated fats also draw out nutrients from the foods we eat, so it's important to consume this healthy fat with our meals. We also feel more satiated when we incorporate these fats and oils with our meals. Oh, and good fats and oils are stable and do not easily spoil.
> 
> These fats and oils are also loaded with nutrients. For an example, butter is high in vitamins A, D, E, K, trace minerals (manganese, chromium, zinc, selenium, iodine), etc. Lard is rich in vitamin D, which is essential to our immune system. Coconut oil and palm oil have awesome antifungal and antimicrobial properties, among a number of other health benefits. Good fats and oils also support the immune system, nourish the liver, and they most certainly do not cause atherosclerosis, contrary to what most advocate. I'm not sure if you're familiar with Weston A Price.org, but if you want to read more about good fats and oils, I'd recommend reading through the site. Here are some articles:
> 
> ...




:goodpost: 

It is amazing how the good fats help with depression and brain fog.

I cook mostly with organic virgin coconut oil. Nikki loves it. I also use Organic Ghee (clarified butter) in my cooking, but coconut oil is the best!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I love cooking with organic coconut oil too! And Casanova loves the taste!

Also chicken heart, gizzard, and liver are fantastic. They are prevalent in many Asian countries as BBQ or street fare. Also women recovering from pregnancy and birth have been eating these innards to facilitate recovery. Too bad I don't know how to prepare it, or I would make them as a treat! (For me!)


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

LoveSophie, thanks for the info!! To answer your question, I am not familiar with Weston A Price.org. I dont usually get my scientific or health info from the internet, I ask my doctors. But this site does look interesting so I will read it when I get back from watching the Barclays. Thanks for the links!

I use extra virgin olive oil for salads etc and coconut oil to cook. But not lard. Very rarely I use butter. Do you cook with lard or just coconut oil?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Alice, I don't know whether you were asking your question to Love Sophie or in general about cooking with lard, so excuse me if I am horning in.  

I don't generally cook with lard, as I don't eat much pork, but I think that if you use lard from properly cared for pigs, it is a good thing. If I were to bake a pie, I would definitely use lard. 

I don't generally cook with beef tallow, although I am going to try it someday soon, using tallow from grass fed beef. 

The reason why I cook with coconut oil is because of its many health benefits. We also use it as a body lotion.

I told my M.D. about coconut oil, and he was very impressed. He advised us to continue our use of it. 

http://www.coconut-connections.com/

Regarding fats in our diet:

I do church volunteer counseling on nutrition for those who are suffering from severe depression. There is a huge connection between depression and nutrition, especially the lack of good fats in diet. The first thing I tell my clients to do is to start eating good fats, and take Omega 3 supplements. (The second thing I tell them to do is to cut out sugar and most grains.) It is slowly being discovered that the low fat eating fad has been fairly detrimental to health in general, and not really done much for obesity in the US.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ thanks Suzan, it was just a general question  Thanks for your response and yes I agree that cooking with coconut oil is advantageous to our health. I started cooking w/ coconut oil a while back when my mom gave me bottle to try and I have been doing it ever since. :biggrin: I am not an avid baker to be honest. Actually, I am very bad at it. LOL. I have used the oven to bake food but not pastries so I don't use lard. I havent heard of using lard to cook so was just curious. Thanks for the info!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 29 2009, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823614


> It is slowly being discovered that the low fat eating fad has been fairly detrimental to health in general, and not really done much for obesity in the US.[/B]


Sorry I forgot to mention before that I thought this was interesting info. I dont know much about how it affects obesity but does it affect heart disease? You can PM me if you like, dont want to change the topic off homecooking!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 29 2009, 04:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823552


> By the way, I should probably clarify that extra virgin olive oil is an _excellent_ oil, so long as you don't heat it, as heat oxidizes/damages it.[/B]


Oh this is good to know. I heat his food on the stove and put a bit of olive oil in the pan. I'll try the coconut oil now instead.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 29 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823792


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 29 2009, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823614





> It is slowly being discovered that the low fat eating fad has been fairly detrimental to health in general, and not really done much for obesity in the US.[/B]


Sorry I forgot to mention before that I thought this was interesting info. I dont know much about how it affects obesity but does it affect heart disease? You can PM me if you like, dont want to change the topic off homecooking!  
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't want to hijack the thread, either, so I'll just post a link here for now. I'll try to get more info for you when I have time.

What causes heart disease?
http://www.westonaprice.org/moderndiseases/hd.html


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 29 2009, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823827


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 29 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823792





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 29 2009, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823614





> It is slowly being discovered that the low fat eating fad has been fairly detrimental to health in general, and not really done much for obesity in the US.[/B]


Sorry I forgot to mention before that I thought this was interesting info. I dont know much about how it affects obesity but does it affect heart disease? You can PM me if you like, dont want to change the topic off homecooking!  
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't want to hijack the thread, either, so I'll just post a link here for now. I'll try to get more info for you when I have time.

What causes heart disease?
http://www.westonaprice.org/moderndiseases/hd.html
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL! Thanks Suzan. I think you misunderstood me? I KNOW what causes heart disease, I was asking you if you know whether eating FAT has anything to do with heart disease bc you said eating _LOW FAT_ is a "fad" and is potentially _detrimental_. If you dont have the answers thats fine but you really dont need to send me all these links from internet sites that seem to always have a very slanted view, b/c to be honest, I dont trust everything I read on the internet, and no one should neither.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Please Hi Jack away!!!! This is good info...don't stop....


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 29 2009, 09:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823832


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 29 2009, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823827





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 29 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823792





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 29 2009, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823614





> It is slowly being discovered that the low fat eating fad has been fairly detrimental to health in general, and not really done much for obesity in the US.[/B]


Sorry I forgot to mention before that I thought this was interesting info. I dont know much about how it affects obesity but does it affect heart disease? You can PM me if you like, dont want to change the topic off homecooking!  
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't want to hijack the thread, either, so I'll just post a link here for now. I'll try to get more info for you when I have time.

What causes heart disease?
http://www.westonaprice.org/moderndiseases/hd.html
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL! Thanks Suzan. I think you misunderstood me? I KNOW what causes heart disease, I was asking you if you know whether eating FAT has anything to do with heart disease bc you said eating _LOW FAT_ is a "fad" and is potentially _detrimental_. If you dont have the answers thats fine but you really dont need to send me all these links from internet sites that seem to always have a very slanted view, b/c to be honest, I dont trust everything I read on the internet, and no one should neither.  
[/B][/QUOTE]

It was my understanding that saturated fats contribute to heart disease, unsaturated fats are ok. I'm not sure where coconut oil comes in but it's supposed to good even it is saturated.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ heehee...thank you!  

Suzan, perhaps I should clarify. I was curious when you said "low fat fad" b/c seems like every now and then, theres a new "fad." before it was "low carb fad" then it was "carb is good fad." I have not heard of anything that says high fat or lard is good though, so that was why I was asking. 

I dont like eating fatty or greasy things and I just dont like the way it makes me feel. lol. I dont mind natural fat in meat though, but I wont go out of my way to cook w/ lard. I think I am fine w/ coconut...haha.

I also want to mention that many times the causes of illness is not only on diet, although diet is VERY big part of it. I think health is a totality, not just one aspect. I know several pp who are vegetarians b/c they want to lose weight to be healthy..but they are overweight? They eat veggies but its fried veggies. I also know someone who buys organic things, eat organic things, work out, health conscious, etc..but smokes?! I dont know, just seems very contradictory and hypocritical. I am beginning to feel like "eat organic" is a "fad" too now b/c I know chain smokers who eat organic all the time and yet dont ever plan on quitting? Isnt that odd? What is the point? You are feeding yourself nutrients but killing your lungs at the same time? Dont get it. I am beginning to think that "I eat organic" is becoming a "fad" for pp to mask themselves as being health conscious so that they can simultaneously do very unhealthy things like smoking and feel "ok" about it.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I use Canola, Safflower and butter for cooking. I use butter for pie dough and for baking. Where do you buy coconut oil ? Personally I don't like the smell and taste of the olive oil. Sometimes I also use grape seed oil. If I do a fondue, that's the oil I use.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Aug 29 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823837


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 29 2009, 09:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823832





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 29 2009, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823827





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 29 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823792





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 29 2009, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823614





> It is slowly being discovered that the low fat eating fad has been fairly detrimental to health in general, and not really done much for obesity in the US.[/B]


Sorry I forgot to mention before that I thought this was interesting info. I dont know much about how it affects obesity but does it affect heart disease? You can PM me if you like, dont want to change the topic off homecooking!  
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't want to hijack the thread, either, so I'll just post a link here for now. I'll try to get more info for you when I have time.

What causes heart disease?
http://www.westonaprice.org/moderndiseases/hd.html
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL! Thanks Suzan. I think you misunderstood me? I KNOW what causes heart disease, I was asking you if you know whether eating FAT has anything to do with heart disease bc you said eating _LOW FAT_ is a "fad" and is potentially _detrimental_. If you dont have the answers thats fine but you really dont need to send me all these links from internet sites that seem to always have a very slanted view, b/c to be honest, I dont trust everything I read on the internet, and no one should neither.  
[/B][/QUOTE]

It was my understanding that saturated fats contribute to heart disease, unsaturated fats are ok. I'm not sure where coconut oil comes in but it's supposed to good even it is saturated.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yea, that is my understanding too. But I think the reason why LoveSophie posted these links is that some *saturated* fats are ok too. 

My understanding is that some saturated fats are "bad' but not the worst..like trans fat. That is why coconut oil is good. The saturated fat in coconut oil is is a medium-chain triglyceride, which is quickly metabolized by the liver and NOT stored as fat. So this is good for us. Coconut oil can help to boost your metabolism. The saturated fat in meat/dairy products are less desirable because of the added cholesterol and the fact that they are not medium chain triglycerides. 

That is why I was asking why the suggestion of lard, as that is from pigs.

ETA: and also why I asked about heart disease and high fat.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 29 2009, 06:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823592


> I use extra virgin olive oil for salads etc and coconut oil to cook. But not lard. Very rarely I use butter. Do you cook with lard or just coconut oil?[/B]


To answer your question, I cook with EVCO, lard, and clarified butter/ghee. I do most of my cooking with EVCO and then add the ghee for the taste. Lard is great, too, as it adds in a wonderful flavor. I sometimes cook my eggs in lard, and it's flavorful and delicious. I don't buy lard from supermarkets, as I'm pretty certain commercially-available lard is hydrogenated. Anyway, I buy pork from local farmers' markets and I render the lard myself. It's an easy process.

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Aug 29 2009, 06:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823812


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 29 2009, 04:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823552





> By the way, I should probably clarify that extra virgin olive oil is an _excellent_ oil, so long as you don't heat it, as heat oxidizes/damages it.[/B]


Oh this is good to know. I heat his food on the stove and put a bit of olive oil in the pan. I'll try the coconut oil now instead.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Please make sure you get unrefined, organic coconut oil.  

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Aug 29 2009, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823837


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 29 2009, 09:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823832





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 29 2009, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823827





> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 29 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823792





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 29 2009, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823614





> It is slowly being discovered that the low fat eating fad has been fairly detrimental to health in general, and not really done much for obesity in the US.[/B]


Sorry I forgot to mention before that I thought this was interesting info. I dont know much about how it affects obesity but does it affect heart disease? You can PM me if you like, dont want to change the topic off homecooking!  
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't want to hijack the thread, either, so I'll just post a link here for now. I'll try to get more info for you when I have time.

What causes heart disease?
http://www.westonaprice.org/moderndiseases/hd.html
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL! Thanks Suzan. I think you misunderstood me? I KNOW what causes heart disease, I was asking you if you know whether eating FAT has anything to do with heart disease bc you said eating _LOW FAT_ is a "fad" and is potentially _detrimental_. If you dont have the answers thats fine but you really dont need to send me all these links from internet sites that seem to always have a very slanted view, b/c to be honest, I dont trust everything I read on the internet, and no one should neither.  
[/B][/QUOTE]

It was my understanding that saturated fats contribute to heart disease, unsaturated fats are ok. I'm not sure where coconut oil comes in but it's supposed to good even it is saturated.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't believe that saturated fats contribute to heart disease, though a good majority of the population believes that it does. I believe and advocate that hydrogenated vegetable oils loaded with trans fatty acids are the main culprits behind heart disease, along with a diet loaded with refined carbohydrates. I find it quite odd that in America, rates of heart disease sky-rocketed when consumption of saturated fats declined, while consumption of man-made vegetable oils increased. Just food for thought here.

Here's a cool poster that shows us the types of fat our ancestors consumed. Most of these fats are saturated, and heart disease wasn't nearly as prevalent back then as it is now. The Real World Traditionally Ate Mostly Saturated Fats

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 29 2009, 07:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823845


> I dont like eating fatty or greasy things and I just dont like the way it makes me feel. lol. I dont mind natural fat in meat though, but I wont go out of my way to cook w/ lard. I think I am fine w/ coconut...haha.[/B]


Lard _is_ a natural fat rendered from pork meat. You don't mind eating the natural fats found in meat, but you would mind cooking with lard, which essentially is natural fat found in meat? LOL. I mean, I understand the hesitation when it come to commercially-available lard found in supermarkets and such, but if the lard is rendered from cage-free pigs that are fed their natural diet and given ample space to roam, the health benefits are great. Just out of curiosity, why are you so quick to slam lard? 

Also, you say you don't get your scientific and health information from the Internet. I'm wondering how/why you started using coconut oil. Have your MDs recommended this? Don't they claim that it can lead to atherosclerosis, thus causing heart disease? I have not been able to find one MD who advocates the use of EVCO, so I'm really, really curious. 

It has been my observation that those who practice/advocate western/allopathic medicine are generally turned off by a diet rich in saturated fats, which is exactly what EVCO is.  Of course, there are exceptions to this generalization, but for the most part, this is what I've noticed.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

By the way, for those of you who are interested in this type of stuff, here's an excerpt from Dr. Weston A. Price's groundbreaking study:

*The research of Weston Price is not so much misinterpreted as ignored. In a country where the entire orthodox health establishment condemns saturated fat and cholesterol from animal sources, and where vending machines have become a fixture in our schools, who wants to hear about a peripatetic dentist who warned about the dangers of sugar and white flour, who thought kids should take cod liver oil and who believed that butter was the number one health food?

The irony is that as Price becomes more and more forgotten, more and more research appears in the scientific literature proving he was right. We now know that vitamin A is essential for the prevention of birth defects, for growth and development, for the health of the immune system and the proper functioning of all the glands. Scientists have discovered that the precursors to vitamin A--the carotenes found in plant foods--cannot be converted to true vitamin A by infants and children. They must get their vital supply of this nutrient from animal fats. Yet orthodox nutritional pundits are now pushing low-fat diets for children. Neither can diabetics and people with thyroid conditions convert carotenes to the fat soluble form of vitamin A--yet diabetics and people with low energy are told to avoid animal fats.

The scientific literature tells us that vitamin D is needed not only for healthy bones, and optimal growth and development, but also to prevent colon cancer, MS and reproductive problems.

Cod liver oil is an excellent source of vitamin D. Cod liver oil also contains special fats called EPA and DHA The body uses EPA to make substances that help prevent blood clots, and that regulate a myriad of biochemical processes. Recent research shows that DHA is essential to the development of the brain and nervous system. Adequate DHA in the mother's diet is necessary for the proper development of the retina in the infant she carries. DHA in mother's milk helps prevent learning disabilities. Cod liver oil and foods like liver and egg yolk supply this essential nutrient to the developing fetus, to nursing infants and to growing children.

Butter contains both vitamin A and D, as well as other beneficial substances. Conjugated linoleic acid in butterfat is a powerful protection against cancer. Certain fats called glycospingolipids aid digestion. Butter is rich in trace minerals, and naturally yellow Spring and Fall butter contains the X factor.

Saturated fats from animal sources--portrayed as the enemy--form an important part of the cell membrane; they protect the immune system and enhance the utilization of essential fatty acids. They are needed for the proper development of the brain and nervous system. Certain types of saturated fats provide quick energy and protect against pathogenic microorganisms in the intestinal tract; other types provide energy to the heart.

Cholesterol is essential to the development of the brain and nervous system of the infant, so much so that mother's milk is not only extremely rich in the substance, but also contains special enzymes that aid in the absorption of cholesterol from the intestinal tract. Cholesterol is the body's repair substance; when the arteries are damaged because of weakness or irritation, cholesterol steps in to patch things up and prevent aneurysms. Cholesterol is a powerful antioxidant, protecting the body from cancer; it is the precursor to the bile salts, needed for fat digestion; from it the adrenal hormones are formed, those that help us deal with stress and those that regulate sexual function.

The scientific literature is equally clear about the dangers of polyunsaturated vegetable oils--the kind that are supposed to be good for us. Because polyunsaturates are highly subject to rancidity, they increase the body's need for vitamin E and other antioxidants. (Canola oil, in particular, can create severe vitamin E deficiency.) Excess consumption of vegetable oils is especially damaging to the reproductive organs and the lungs--both of which are sites for huge increases in cancer in the US. In test animals, diets high in polyunsaturates from vegetable oils inhibit the ability to learn, especially under conditions of stress; they are toxic to the liver; they compromise the integrity of the immune system; they depress the mental and physical growth of infants; they increase levels of uric acid in the blood; they cause abnormal fatty acid profiles in the adipose tissues; they have been linked to mental decline and chromosomal damage; they accelerate aging. Excess consumption of polyunsaturates is associated with increasing rates of cancer, heart disease and weight gain; excess use of commercial vegetable oils interferes with the production of prostaglandins--localized tissue hormones-- leading to an array of complaints such as autoimmune diseases, sterility and PMS. Vegetable oils are more toxic when heated. One study reported that polyunsaturates turn to varnish in the intestines. A study by a plastic surgeon found that women who consumed mostly vegetable oils had far more wrinkles than those who consumed traditional animal fats.

When polyunsaturated oils are hardened to make margarine and shortening by a process called hydrogenation, they deliver a double whammy of increased cancer, reproductive problems, learning disabilities and growth problems in children.

The vital research of Weston Price remains largely forgotten because the importance of his findings, if recognized by the general populace, would bring down America's largest industry--food processing and its three supporting pillars--refined sweeteners, white flour and vegetable oils. Representatives of this industry have worked behind the scenes to erect the huge edifice of the "lipid hypothesis"--the untenable theory that saturated fats and cholesterol cause heart disease and cancer. All one has to do is look at the statistics to know that it isn't true. Butter consumption at the turn of the century was eighteen pounds per person per year, and the use of vegetable oils almost nonexistent, yet cancer and heart disease were rare. Today butter consumption hovers just above four pounds per person per year while vegetable oil consumption has soared--and cancer and heart disease are endemic. 

What the research really shows is that both refined carbohydrates and vegetable oils cause imbalances in the blood and at the cellular level that lead to an increased tendency to form blood clots, leading to myocardial infarction. This kind of heart disease was virtually unknown in America in 1900. Today it has reached epidemic levels. Atherosclerosis, or the buildup of hardened plague in the artery walls, cannot be blamed on saturated fats or cholesterol. Very little of the material in this plaque is cholesterol, and a 1994 study appearing in the Lancet showed that almost three quarters of the fat in artery clogs is unsaturated. The "artery clogging" fats are not animal fats but vegetable oils.*

You can read the rest of it here.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:goodpost: 



QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 30 2009, 05:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823932


> By the way, for those of you who are interested in this type of stuff, here's an excerpt from Dr. Weston A. Price's groundbreaking study:
> 
> *The research of Weston Price is not so much misinterpreted as ignored. In a country where the entire orthodox health establishment condemns saturated fat and cholesterol from animal sources, and where vending machines have become a fixture in our schools, who wants to hear about a peripatetic dentist who warned about the dangers of sugar and white flour, who thought kids should take cod liver oil and who believed that butter was the number one health food?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Alice, I wish I had time to address your question in depth, but I don't right now. And I have no time for a debate on this subject. 

As far as me posting a link to Weston A Price Foundation and it being "slanted," well I've done a lot of research over many years, using books, TV, newspapers, doctors, nutritionists, etc. and I've come to the conclusion that the Weston A Price Foundation knows what they are talking about, and that's why I frequently use them as a reference. I don't find that to be problematic, if others do, so be it. Does anyone really think that all well-known doctors, or news media, or even scientific reporting and testing is always unbiased? If so, the are very naive. 

A diet that is lacking in nutrients, including _good fats_, will make a person more susceptible to cancer, heart disease, diabetes - all of the diseases that are so common today, as opposed to 100+ years ago when people ate whole foods, moderate good fats, and didn't use pesticides. 

If you want to know whether a low-fat diet contributes to heart disease, then I suggest *you* take the time (I have taken years) to do your own research in your own way, and after much discernment, then come to your *own *conclusions. Obviously you have your own pre-conceived notions that you bring to the subject, as we all do. 

Edited: Here's a blog by a cardiologist that someone just sent me this morning. I haven't had time to read it. I don't know what "side" it supports, and it doesn't matter. It is information. The more information, the better, imo. 

You might be interested in it:http://heartscanblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 30 2009, 05:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823931


> Lard _is_ a natural fat rendered from pork meat. You don't mind eating the natural fats found in meat, but you would mind cooking with lard, which essentially is natural fat found in meat? LOL. I mean, I understand the hesitation when it come to commercially-available lard found in supermarkets and such, but if the lard is rendered from cage-free pigs that are fed their natural diet and given ample space to roam, the health benefits are great. Just out of curiosity, why are you so quick to slam lard?
> 
> Am I slamming lard? where? I asked why you like lard since you wrote it. You can state your reasons without putting words in my mouth. Just b/c I dont want to cook w/ lard and use coconut instead, doesnt mean I am slamming. Do we all need to like the same things? Believe me, you can cook w/ all the lard you want, I have no problem with that. In addition, you never clarified lard is from "cage free pigs" until this post so based on what you wrote (post #11) which is "lard' all I could logically think of was, well LARD. LOL. Suszan actually clarified what kind of lard in her posts. If you had been clearer about what _kind_ of lard (since there is a difference, right?), then there would have been no confusion.
> 
> ...


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 30 2009, 07:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823947


> Alice, I wish I had time to address your question in depth, but I don't right now. And I have no time for a debate on this subject. Its allright, I understand. Actually this is getting very time consuming and exhausting on my end too. LOL.
> 
> As far as me posting a link to Weston A Price Foundation and it being "slanted," well I've done a lot of research over many years, using books, TV, newspapers, doctors, nutritionists, etc. and I've come to the conclusion that the Weston A Price Foundation knows what they are talking about, and that's why I frequently use them as a reference. I don't find that to be problematic, if others do, so be it. Does anyone really think that all well-known doctors, or news media, or even scientific reporting and testing is always unbiased? If so, the are very naive. You are right. I dont believe what I see or read on the news anymore. they ARE slanted. I use to believe certain news papers but not anymore...sad!
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Until very recently, there were many reports by the traditional medical community discouraging use of coconut oil. Funny thing is, the alternative medicine community has been touting the benefits of coconut oil for years, and only recently have some in the traditional medicine community finally accepted its health benefits.

The internet is a tool. There is great information, and there is bad information. We have been given a brain, and we should be critical thinkers, willing to study both sides of an issue, assimilate information, and be discerning enough to make our own decisions on these matters. Many scientific, medical, and academic journals, and papers, reports, etc. are published on the internet. Most people who are interested in nutrition to prevent disease read those sites in addition to alternative medicine websites. The reason why I or others may post information from alternative medicine websites is that we've done the homework first, and also had personal experience to draw from, made our conclusions, and this is what we believe _after we've done the work.
_
There are those who immediately look down on alternative medicine without doing any research themselves, but some of the information that is published by the alternative medicine world ends up being correct, and accepted by the mainstream medical doctors down the line. Sometimes, those people who are ahead of their time are without academic credentials. Can you imagine the horror! :shocked: 

If a person finds a doctor who is proficient in nutrition, that is a rare find, congratulations. Most doctors if they are honest, will tell you they know little about nutrition. One can take their doctors' word for it, I certainly did, for years, or they can take their health into their own hands. 

Quick example:

For years I had acid reflux, numbness/tingling in hands/feet, and fatigue. Went to MANY doctors, most were recommended as excellent doctors, specialists, etc. here in the Southeast. Had many, many tests, all negative. They did not know what was wrong. Suggested it was GERD and that I avoid spicy foods and gave me a prescription- which made me feel worse. Never once was it hinted at that it might have been a food intolerance, even after I told a specialist that I felt better on a low-carb diet.

Years later, a friend heard my symptoms and told me to get myself tested for gluten/casein intolerance. I went on the internet (horrors! The dreaded internet!) and found a gastroenterologist that didn't follow the herd. He did his own research and developed specialized testing for food intolerance. Voila! I tested positive for gluten/casein intolerance. Oh, and guess what some of the symptoms are? Acid reflux, numbness/tingling in hands/feet, fatigue. Hmm. Oh, and guess what was in the prescription that I had been given years ago by one of the best GI specialists? Gluten!! Double hmm! Imagine, all those years of suffering could have been eliminated if SOMEONE in the medical community recommended a simple test. 

So you see, some of us older folks who have been around a while can draw on personal experience and on their friends personal experience, do the research, and then make a good decision concerning their health. 

Alice, you are very bright, and you are young. I've been studying this stuff for over 25 years. It is very difficult for me to get into a discussion concerning traditional medicine vs. alternative wellness because things aren't as simple as "one is good," "the other is questionable." The internet has tons of traditional medicine information. Do we _pooh, pooh_ it because it is available on the internet? Or do we blindly accept it because there are a string of credentials next to the name. Hmm. I say we study it and then go on to another report, study that, etc. etc. etc. 

I don't have the time nor the energy for these long debates anyway. I wish you well, and I hope that you can find the answers to your questions on your own.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank you Suzan, for sharing your story. I am sorry for what you went through. :bysmilie: I am happy you finally found a gastroenterologist who was able to discover the root of the problem. I do feel quite fortunate in having a good doctor..hehe..actually she is friends w/ my uncles so she was a family recommended doctor.  

I agree the internet is an EXCELLENT tool, afterall, I learned soo much about maltese on this forum.  

And I agree that many reputable sources, reports, etc are available on the internet as well, not all is "bad." But my point was just that not all is "good" neither. 

For the record, I dont automatically_ pooh pooh_ on those who advocate alternative medicine just b/c they dont have degrees, etc. I am sorry if that was what you thought. But I do think it is* harder* for us to determine who is actually legitimate, and if their information holds water, if that person does not a professional degree. And yes, of course there are legitimate experts who self studied, etc, but there are also con artists or fake experts too. I dont mean to say all are bad, just not that all are good neither. I just like to consider the source before I decide if I want to accept the opinion, thats all. 

I come from a culture where alternative medicine reigned supreme for 5000 yrs. I believe in it, and I have seen many pp heal from it. I just dont believe in *all* of it. Majority of my family on my mother's side are in Western Medicine..but they have always accepted certain theories and approaches of alternative medicine. I guess its in our blood, and I am proud of it...lol...Most of the miracles I have seen from patients who recovered when Western Medicine said "no' was in physical therapy, or other type of physical pain (arthritis, bad back, etc). So yes, I believe alternative medicine works, and no I dont think it is "bad" at all. I wasn't trying to debate that point, and if I have ever mislead anyone to think that then I apologize, because that is not my intention. I do not want to discredit the merits of alternative medicine neither, nor anything that speaks contrary to mainstream Western Medicine. I support dissents; that is the essence of learning and democracy. 

And yes I am young so I have alot to learn.  I appreciate everything you write b/c I do believe and respect in experience as well as words of elders, absolutely and wholeheartedly.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, I've run into some memorable quacks when I was managing a health food store! I've also experienced two heart-wrenching times when moms literally got down on their knees in tears and begged me to find something to help their sick child because the doctors couldn't or wouldn't help.

I think that some of us who are into alternative medicine arrived there as a result of being misdiagnosed or ignored. I can't speak for everyone, but I believe that we share the alternative view here and elsewhere because our desire is to help others have a good quality of life.





QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 30 2009, 11:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824012


> Thank you Suzan, for sharing your story. I am sorry for what you went through. :bysmilie: I am happy you finally found a gastroenterologist who was able to discover the root of the problem. I do feel quite fortunate in having a good doctor..hehe..actually she is friends w/ my uncles so she was a family recommended doctor.
> 
> I agree the internet is an EXCELLENT tool, afterall, I learned soo much about maltese on this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 30 2009, 07:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823979


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 30 2009, 05:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823931





> Lard _is_ a natural fat rendered from pork meat. You don't mind eating the natural fats found in meat, but you would mind cooking with lard, which essentially is natural fat found in meat? LOL. I mean, I understand the hesitation when it come to commercially-available lard found in supermarkets and such, but if the lard is rendered from cage-free pigs that are fed their natural diet and given ample space to roam, the health benefits are great. Just out of curiosity, why are you so quick to slam lard?
> 
> Am I slamming lard? where? I asked why you like lard since you wrote it. *You can state your reasons without putting words in my mouth.* Just b/c I dont want to cook w/ lard and use coconut instead, doesnt mean I am slamming. Do we all need to like the same things? Believe me, you can cook w/ all the lard you want, I have no problem with that. In addition, you never clarified lard is from "cage free pigs" until this post so based on what you wrote (post #11) which is "lard' all I could logically think of was, well LARD. LOL. Suszan actually clarified what kind of lard in her posts. If you had been clearer about what _kind_ of lard (since there is a difference, right?), then there would have been no confusion.
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

*Anyway, I'm gonna add you to my ignore list. You should feel very special, as you're the first!  My life is too good to include closed-mindedness.  Have a nice life!!*


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

An observation:

Gee, another perfectly good, and informative thread that got run off in the ditch, turned nasty, and personal. Perhaps attitudes should be checked at the "Replying to..." page and continue on to being a positive contributor to the thread at hand. :hiding: I have flack jackets for those that are in need...


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 30 2009, 03:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824082


> *Anyway, I'm gonna add you to my ignore list. You should feel very special, as you're the first!  My life is too good to include closed-mindedness.  Have a nice life!!*[/B]


Umm..O..K.. 

Why are you so angry and worked up? We were just talking about what kinds of OIL to cook with on the INTERNET. Is it worth it get so upset? We are on an internet forum! It really doesnt need to be so personal, because it isnt, please! When pp disagree, we learn. I get you support Mike Adams, Health Ranger. Thats cool! Hey, I read Natural News.com too! I learned stuff from his articles! I learned stuff from you too! I think somethings on there are great. I respect your different opinions, its OK!!! We can all believe different things and talk about it! I have never attacked you *LoveSophie*, nor say the things you say to me. Please calm down. Its not that big of a deal, really! This forum is great and we share opinions, agree or disagree. Its just conversation, come on! No need to be so angry.  

I think you have good intentions and you seem to know alot about alternative medicine etc..so why dont you just continue to share your knowledge instead of acting this way? If people ask you questions, or have doubts, it actually helps your efforts to spread awareness, b/c it shows pp are interested and want to know more! If you react this way, then it might be counterproductive, no? You are sharing something to help pp, so why make it so nasty? 

I know we can get worked up over disagreements, and I am guilty of that too. Sometimes typing on the internet makes words seem more impersonal b/c we cant see each other's faces or hear tones. But, I think no matter what, I have always shown you good will. Please know that if I questioned you or the sources, it is because I want to learn why. I never meant to hurt you or anything like that. I am really sorry if I did. 

Please dont be angry. I am sorry if what I wrote made you angry, that is not my intent! Hope we can move on from this. 

You can do whatever you like of course, but I think everything you have written, jabs, attacks and hostility speaks more about you than me. 

Anyways, just want to tell you I am sorry. Hope you accept my apology. Best, Alice 



QUOTE (Starsmom @ Aug 30 2009, 03:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824091


> An observation:
> 
> Gee, another perfectly good, and informative thread that got run off in the ditch, turned nasty, and personal. Perhaps attitudes should be checked at the "Replying to..." page and continue on to being a positive contributor to the thread at hand. :hiding: I have flack jackets for those that are in need... [/B]


LOL..ditto Marsha, ditto!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Aug 29 2009, 06:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823812


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 29 2009, 04:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823552





> By the way, I should probably clarify that extra virgin olive oil is an _excellent_ oil, so long as you don't heat it, as heat oxidizes/damages it.[/B]


Oh this is good to know. I heat his food on the stove and put a bit of olive oil in the pan. I'll try the coconut oil now instead.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, one more thing: when first starting out with EVCO, make sure to go slowly. Too much, too fast can cause diarrhea. Hope this helps.


----------

